
Humble Bundle Cybersecurity Bundle by Packt - baolongtrann
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/cybersecurity-packt-books
======
baolongtrann
Can anyone comment on this new bundle. How is it compared to the Wiley one?

~~~
veeam
While Wiley`s cybersecurity bundle with 14 books had some great books on
Security Engineering and cryptography, Packt`s bundle covers a wide array of
topics with their books as well as videos. Besides having coverage on key
techniques and strategies being used by security professionals it offers
greater depth on Penetration Testing with popular tools such as Kali Linux and
Metasploit.

So if you are working in IT security domain or looking to venture into it then
Packt`s bundle is a great opportunity to get your hands on some really cool
titles. With books and videos on core topics associated with cybersecurity as
well as leading platforms involved in pentesting and infrastructure security
this bundle is a steal!

